# Z3ta+



## NewAger (Apr 25, 2020)

z3ta+

Anyone know the current situation with this nice synth? It seems it was not a part of the BandLab deal


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2020)

It was sold as a separate product, it was never included for free with Cakewalk. I'm not sure if you can still buy it or not.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 25, 2020)

If you bought it and still have your old Cakewalk installer program thingie you might be able to DL it. I'm still able to do so through my Cakewalk installer program thingie.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2020)

I own it and I am able to download it using cakewalk-command-center. 

Here is a link to _possibly_ buy it: https://www.cakewalk.com/Products/Z3TA/Buy-Now

Nope, you can't buy it there anymore. I have no idea if you can buy it. But at least for now the cakewalk-command-center will download and install it. Same goes for Rapture Pro.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 25, 2020)

Wow, I still have this Synth... but when was the last time it got updated?
That Command Center crashed on me umpteen times, that I simpy gave up in the end and purchased Omnisphere or Zebra2. Cannot remember which anymore!
Bought it in 2011 I think


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a file called "z3taDXi153.exe" from almost exactly 10 years ago. It's 4,958,344 Bytes big and the md5 checksum is:
d8ab24e9aecf2f360a14ed607113cafe

Here is a screenshot of the about window:







I have some special nostalgia for it, because it was one of my 3 first proper synth plugins, but I ended up only still using albino of those three, because I found that one the easiest to work with. But there are some really cool presets in z3ta+, maybe I should use it again.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahh.. Z3ta+! I still have it installed somewhere. 😀

If I recall rightly, my copy was given away with an issue of Computer Music magazine in about 2011!

I’m sure it was the full program with a serial number on the DVD.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 26, 2020)

The current version I have available from my command center is 2.2.3.51


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep and it's quite a lot better than the old v1.5.3, with a clearer GUI and some things improved (i.e. waveshaping controls are not in a separate dialog but are a part of the main GUI, and are also automatable/modulatable).


----------



## wst3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Imagine my surprise, I had given up on Sonar, and all the extras - they are still installed on my studio computer, figured once they were gone they were gone.

Just for grins I installed the CW Installer on my laptop - currently in the midst of installing Sonar Platinum and all the goodies... curious to see how far I get! But still, that is real commitment to customers!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 28, 2020)

quick follow-up... Sonar Platinum, Rapture Pro, Z3Ta+, and a handful of processors all installed properly. Some of my really old Rapture and Dimension Pro content is missing, pretty sure I can find it on the studio machine. Still trying to get Pentagon installed, but then it was a major project to get it working on the studio computer at one point.

Next up I will try updating from Bandcamp... but this is looking promising. One of the reasons I wanted to migrate away from Sonar was concerns about being able to rebuild it if necessary. I'm less concerned now. I want to try building it from a local cache next.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 1, 2020)

Good to hear. I haven't tried my copies in a while as it's a rat-hole I don't want to distract me from useful productivity and learning.

I found other sounds to use a year or two ago, to completely extricate myself from any dependencies on those VI's and plug-ins, in case of permanent failure down the road.


----------



## JPQ (May 13, 2020)

I one mac version betatesters saddly i never used it simply i disliked it for own patch making. and not many inspring preests. and now i back to pc side.


----------

